# No luck this year



## VA Pole Dancer (Nov 25, 2010)

I have been hunting all this year in New Kent, Virginia and have not had any luck this year. I hunt with bow and shotgun but i just havent had any change to killing one. ANYYYY advice would be gladely apprecitated.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I got a suggestion....CHECK OUT A HUNTING SITE AS OPPOSED TO A FISHING SITE...might work for ya!


----------



## VA Pole Dancer (Nov 25, 2010)

Thats why its under the Hunting Forum!! NO need to be wise about it buddy


----------



## kingfisher55 (May 5, 2010)

man its a bad year all around the area i hunt in james city county my dogs arent running worth shit. my opinon to many acorns deer dont have to search for food so there not moving like they normally due so the dogs have to work hard to find scent to trail them , still hunters are haveing a tough time to in my club even with the rut in full swing there not moving btw this is the hunting forum wannabe no need to be a dick


----------



## VA Pole Dancer (Nov 25, 2010)

Yea I think it is being a pretty hard year for alot of people. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Not being a "dick", but more of a realist! I figure you'd have better luck on finding an answer to your question at another site.....that's all. I've gotten 3 good sized bucks and tons of fish, but can't share all the secrets. You need to find them yourselves. Beside, do ya'll use bow or guns? Bow is true hunting...JMO.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

You failed to mention whether you are seeing deer or just not seeing shooters.
I have been seeing deer (does) all season, but since I hunt public land (Charles City) - I can only take bucks. Have only seen one buck this season, so made the shot count. 
Of course I changed the physical location where I had been setting up earlier in the season. 
Suggestion - change your method and/or location. Sometimes you have to really get into the woods too.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

You may be a realist but you can across as a "dick" with a smart post like that. I am sure he appreciates your advice. 

Thanks!!

Darin


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

It has been tough hunting up here in Fredericksburg as well. I agree with previous post LOADS of acorns in the woods and warm weather make for shy deer. The place I saw the most deer was in some pines that had some oaks mixed in. Seemed when the deer did move they would concetrate on these hidden oaks then go right back in the thick. I would also try to sit all day sometimes they will get up mid day for a quick bite. This nice cold snap should help you though. Like they say find the does,food, right cover and you have found the bucks. Good luck, keep us posted on your results.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

There could be any number of factors affecting deer movement. 
Public land is heavily pressured, food sources, do you hunt with dogs, are you confined to a stand or are you able to stalk, do you stay in the woods all-day, to mention a few. 

Deer very effectively pattern hunters. Deer will move when the mad rush out of the woods for lunch is made, deer will browse during mid-day - I always pack to stay in the woods all day unless I'm fortunate enough to drag something out earlier. 

Additionally, one of those hunters going out for lunch may push something toward you. 

This is common knowledge for most hunters, but sometimes we need to be reminded - especially when hunting becomes more frustration than enjoyment.


----------

